

Advertising: Reddit Versus Facebook - jknupp
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2012/02/02/advertising-reddit-versus-facebook/

======
chauzer
I think you should also consider the type of users you're targetting on FB and
reddit as well. From my experience, I would've assumed that redditors would be
less likely to sign up because they're already at a place (say the hiphopheads
subreddit) to browse and read stuff related to hiphop, so I'd think it's less
likely for them to go on to another site to read similar content. Where as on
facebook it's users who are just browsing facebook and there isn't any hiphop
pages for them to read on FB so if they click through, they can continue
reading more about hiphop.

~~~
jknupp
I would agree if IllestRhyme was about reading stuff related to hiphop.
Instead, it's about _creating_ stuff related to hiphop. There's much more of a
focus on user interaction. A user gets far less out of the site if all they do
is read (and this is pretty obvious from the minute you get on the site).

